# Low tech Betta aquascape



## Aqua360 (20 Jul 2016)

Hi all,

quick video of my low tech Betta tank, it's a modified Aqua One Betta Trio; no co2 or liquid carbon, just 50% water change once a week, liquid TNC plant ferts, and minimal feeding. 

Plants are varieties of anubias, java fern, moss balls, and a monte carlo carpet


----------



## rebel (20 Jul 2016)

That is a stylish way to keep a betta. I wish more beginners and shops would do it like this.

I don't think you need 50% weekly changes but no harm.

When the cherries breed, betta will get live feed! Brilliant!!


----------



## SandstoneSturgeon (20 Jul 2016)

That is one happy fish! What else do you have in there with him? 

Sent from my Huawei-U8687 using Tapatalk


----------



## Aqua360 (20 Jul 2016)

rebel said:


> That is a stylish way to keep a betta. I wish more beginners and shops would do it like this.
> 
> I don't think you need 50% weekly changes but no harm.
> 
> When the cherries breed, betta will get live feed! Brilliant!!



It's overkill, but it kind of assures me I'm battling any creeping nitrates as best I can, that and combined with the pothos in the back compartment haha.


----------



## Aqua360 (20 Jul 2016)

SandstoneSturgeon said:


> That is one happy fish! What else do you have in there with him?
> 
> Sent from my Huawei-U8687 using Tapatalk



Just a bunch of red cherries  it's easily my favourite tank I've owned, dead simple, healthy plants; shrimp and Betta, and I love aqua ones tanks, I think the back compartments are fantastic if like me, you hate the idea of water travelling outside of the tank or ugly internal filters


----------



## AverageWhiteBloke (22 Jul 2016)

Nice tank, sometimes the simplest setups give the most pleasure running.



> When the cherries breed, betta will get live feed! Brilliant!!



When I've kept both together previously the Betta was partial to adult RCS as well. Will be interesting to see if he acquires the taste, hopefully not though.


----------



## Aqua360 (22 Jul 2016)

AverageWhiteBloke said:


> Nice tank, sometimes the simplest setups give the most pleasure running.
> 
> 
> 
> When I've kept both together previously the Betta was partial to adult RCS as well. Will be interesting to see if he acquires the taste, hopefully not though.



I've seen this Betta looking at baby shrimp, and ignore them entirely; seems he prefers his Dennerle pellets, for now at least lol


----------



## Manisha (22 Jul 2016)

Monte Carlos carpeting well ☺ Also love the new avatar showcasing your happy betta - She's stunning!


----------



## Aqua360 (23 Jul 2016)

Manisha said:


> Monte Carlos carpeting well ☺ Also love the new avatar showcasing your happy betta - She's stunning!



He


----------



## NorthernDan (3 Aug 2016)

Looks great. How are you finding the monte carlo? I'm looking at starting a low tech nano myself this seemed the obvious choice for the carpet.


----------



## Aqua360 (4 Aug 2016)

NorthernDan said:


> Looks great. How are you finding the monte carlo? I'm looking at starting a low tech nano myself this seemed the obvious choice for the carpet.



It's great, no co2, moderate lighting with light ferts; and it's growing steadily for me


----------



## SinkorSwim (19 Aug 2016)

Got to appreciate this tank Colin, the inhabitants must be happy and the slow easy way your betta was swimming suggests contentment.


----------



## Aqua360 (19 Aug 2016)

SinkorSwim said:


> Got to appreciate this tank Colin, the inhabitants must be happy and the slow easy way your betta was swimming suggests contentment.



He's some character, doesn't bother my red cherries; just patrols his territory, sometimes flaring at his reflection at the back lol. By far the most beautiful Betta I've had yet


----------



## Aqua360 (20 Aug 2016)

Here's an update vid of this tank and inhabitants


----------



## alto (20 Aug 2016)

Looking good 

are you quite sure about the


Aqua360 said:


> minimal feeding.


Mr Betta looks well rounded 

Can you check the first vid - it seems very slow to load
(I gave up)


----------



## Aqua360 (20 Aug 2016)

alto said:


> Looking good
> 
> are you quite sure about the
> 
> ...



 I noticed that myself recently...I hope Mr Betta isn't eating red cherry shrimplets! 

He's on a diet now haha


----------



## Tim Harrison (20 Aug 2016)

Aqua360 said:


> He's some character, doesn't bother my red cherries; just patrols his territory, sometimes flaring at his reflection at the back lol. By far the most beautiful Betta I've had yet


Very nice fish...maybe he has narcissistic personality disorder and is too busy looking at his own reflection to bother your shrimp...


----------



## Alexander Belchenko (20 Aug 2016)

Wow great tank. I envy to your ability to keep only one fish in such big tank. Maybe I need to try kep only betta male for a while.


----------



## Aqua360 (20 Aug 2016)

Alexander Belchenko said:


> Wow great tank. I envy to your ability to keep only one fish in such big tank. Maybe I need to try kep only betta male for a while.



It's only 32 litres  plus he has some cherry shrimp pals lol, I used to struggle with not overstocking, but it's nice to just see the Betta relaxed and not stressed by fast moving nippers etc


----------

